# PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter



## snapstar123 (18. Januar 2018)

*PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Wie oben im Titel schon steht wurde die PS4 Pro umgebaut um die Kühlung im Gehäuse zu erhöhen.
Vorallem der Arbeitsspeicher profitiert enorm davon da er sonst regelrecht überhitzt.
Die PS4 Pro bekommt oben einen Runde Ausschnitt 80mm Durchmesser wo der Radiallüfter liegt und wird mit einem Staubschutzgitter abgedeckt.
Es wird die WLP getauscht, auch WLPads dazu muss noch ein Blech zu geschnitten werden mit einem Dremel z.B. auch unten kommt noch ein Ausschnitt für einen 120mm Lüfter der auch ins Gehäuse pustet.
Er pustet nämlich direkt auf denn Arbeitsspeicher und Rückseite der APU, dazu wird so der Innendruck erhöht damit die Warme Luft besser durchs Netzteil gepresst wird.
Der 120mm Lüfter bekommt von der PS4 Pro Strom, man braucht nur + und Masse, am besten einen Adapter bzw. Verlängerung egal ob 3Pin oder PWM dann muss man denn Lüfter nicht kaputt machen.
Also ich habe mich gewagt denn Umbau zu machen und bin sehr begeistert, vorallem bei Spielen wie The Witcher III, Horizon Zero Dawn sowie CoD MW2, die Konsole bleibt wesentlich leiser sogar merklich und kühler, bin einfach begeistert.
Bilder vom Aufbau folgen Schritt für Schritt, für denn Umbau ein großes Danke an @ARCdefender der mir ihn gezeigt hat .
Kosten für denn Umbau zwischen 30-50€ kommt drauf an was man zu Hause hat.
WLP, WLPads 1mm dick, Reiniger für Kühler, 120mm Lüfter langsam drehend so 800RPM, 8 Stück 15x15x5mm RAM Kühler, 120mm Staubschutzgitter, 80mm Staubschutzgitter, 3Pin oder 4Pin Verlängerung. 
Werkzeug Lötkolben dann Dremel oder sogar Rundbohraufsatz für die Lüfter Ausschnitte, Schraubendreher vorallem Security Torx T8, Isolierband, Lineal mit Winkel vom Vorteil, Grepklebeband zum Abdecken für die Ausschnitte und viel Geduld .

Setup vom Anfang auf 4PC Füssen, der Lüfter hinten belässt die Warme Luft weg der seitliche frische rein aber keine Dauerlösung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Blech welches zurecht geschnitten wird



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Metallplatte soll denn Arbeitsspeicher kühlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Metallplatte sondern mit RAM Kühlern bestückt wo später der 120mm Lüfter drauf pustet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blech ausschneiden damit die RAM Kühler Platz haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also es geht weiter, die Restlichen Bilder folgen in Kürze , Mfg Snapstar123

Das Schutzblech ausgeschnitten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kühler für die APU und Spannungswandler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Rückseite sind die Arbeitsspeicher und hier die APU sowie Spannungswandler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WLP und WLPads frisch aufgetragen und noch mal demontiert um zu schauen das der Anpressdruck passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Spannungswandler mit WLPads.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die APU mit neuer WLP.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles verbaut und Schutzblech wieder drauf mit dem Ausschnitt, man sieht weswegen der Ausschnitt nötig wahr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4Pin Lüfter Adapter an die PS4 Pro Steuerung angelötet, erste ist Plus zweite ist Masse und dritte Tacho was nicht benötigt wird. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut abisolieren und fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine 4Pin Lüfter Verlängerung um eben denn Lüfter nicht zu beschädigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter geht es mit dem oberen verbauten Lüfter für mehr Frischluft 80mm, mit Dremel, mit einer Lochsäge bekommt man es schöner hin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Loch für denn Lüfter und 4 Löcher für ein Staubschutzgitter aus Mesh.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch das Staubschutzgitter und fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Boden für denn 120mm Lüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Ausschnitt und die Löcher für denn Lüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


120mm Noctua Redux mit 1200RPM, reicht aber auch der mit 800RPM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lüfter montiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Staubfilter montiert für denn 120mm Lüfter der rein pustet auf die Speicher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Kabel noch verlegt damit der Adapter Platz hat die Verlängerung an zu schließen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man schön wie der Lüfter die RAM kühlt und die Luft durchs Netzteil gepresst wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So der Schluss kommt gleich , Mfg


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

So neue Seite da maximale Anzahl an Bildern erreicht wurde.

So sieht sie jetzt fertig aus wenn sie steht
PS4 Pro von vorne mit dem eigenen Radiallüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinten der 120mm Lüfter für denn RAM und Airflow im Gehäuse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Staubfilter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss sagen trotz zusatz Lüfter ist sie wesentlich leiser als vorher da der Haupt Lüfter eigentlich gar nicht hoch dreht, er bleibt z.B. bei CoD MW2 im Hauptquartier auf Lufterstufe 3 sonst ist er dort komplett immer hoch gedreht, auch so drehte er kaum auf Stufe 4 hoch.
Werde noch andere Spiele testen die noch sehr lastig für die PS4 Pro sind.
Hoffe eich gefällt der Mod, er ist wirklich einfach und nicht so teuer wenn ihr eure Kühlung verbessern wollt.
Ihr könnt auch noch LEDs einbauen für Beleuchtung wie es einem gefällt oder sogar eine Wasserkühlung was wirklich möglich ist aber die kosten einer Wasserkühlung müssen einem bewusst sein , Mfg


----------



## Karotte81 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Nett, interessiert mich auch, aber einfach ist der Kram sicher nicht. Löten, sägen, inkl Gefahr das es später nicht passt, nein, das ist nicht einfach. WLP hab ich schon getauscht, bringt aber allein quasi gar nix. 

Kann man nicht einfach nur den internen Lüfter tauschen? So eine Lösung fände ich besser. Der müsste "nur"  angepasst werde von der Form her.


----------



## Karotte81 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

ups, doppelt


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

@Karotte81 also denn Radial Lüfter würde ich nicht tauschen denn der von PS4 sowie PS4 Pro drückt die Luft ähnlich wie bei einem Standart Kühler auf der Grafikkarte, er saugt Luft an und pustet sie aus der Grafikkarte hinten am Gehäuse raus, verbesserter Grafikkarte Kühler mit Axial Lüfter pusten direkt auf die Karte und die Luft wird durchs ganze Gehäuse gewirbelt wieso man im PC mehrere Lüfter unterbringt, hoffe du verstehst was ich meine mit denn Lüftern.
Der Radial Lüfter ist halt wichtig um das Netzteil auch ordentlich zu kühlen da es sonst überhitzt, bei Wasserkühlung muss man das NT auch zusätzlich mit einem Lüfter kühlen.

Was möglich währe ohne groß zu löten währe wie bei mir die Speicher zu kühlen, wenn die Kühler nicht hoch sind kann man die Unterseite auch normal zu machen ohne Ausschnitte wie bei mir wo der 120mm Lüfter drauf pustet.
Man könnte oben am Deckel wo der PS4 Lüfter sitzt Öffnung rein machen, im Kreis mit einem 8er Bohrer schöne Luftlöcher oder breite Schlitze für etwas mehr Luft zuvor.

Was ich überlegt habe, hab noch einen Radial Lüfter von der PS3 Fate Lady der ja 120mm groß ist aber Problem ist der Platz im Gehäuse.
Werde auf jeden Fall noch weiter tüfteln um sie soweit perfekt zu bekommen .
Sie ist merklich leiser trotz Zusatzlüfter selbst gestern nach 8 Std CoD MW2 was mich wundert.
Was nervig ist, wenn der Lüfter oben offen ist höre ich bei Lufterstufe 4 ein kleines rauschen aber nur bei Lufterstufe 4 ansonsten bleibt er fast immer auf 3, werde da auch noch ein Video machen von der Lautstärke her, heute kommt noch The Witcher III, Horizen Zero Dawn sowie Final Fantasy XV, mal schauen wie die PS4 Pro sich bei denn Spielen verhält , Mfg


----------



## KillerKeks97 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Wow, super Mod! Werde mich die Tage auch mal dran setzen 

Ich hätte nur eine Frage dazu, welche WLPads hast du verwendet? Ich finde einfach keine in der richtigen Größe ^^
Und ich bin mir ned sicher ob ich einfach ein größeres zuschneiden soll...
Hatte mal gelesen das man das nicht machen sollte.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

@KillerKeks97, hier mal Bilder von einer normalen PS4 sowie PS4 Pro wegen den Kühler für die Speicher, der Kühler hat in der Mitte Noppen oder ein Knuppel, das selbe bei der PS4 Pro für die 6 Spannungswandler deswegen WLPads.

Hier schön zu sehen bei der normalen PS4 die Speicher Kühler die Noppen oder Knuppel 8 Stück um denn APU-Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Schutzblech für denn Speicher der PS4 Pro, hier das gleiche, wieso sind die Kühler nicht Plan.
Mit denn Speichern ist es ja egal da sie ja mit Ram-Kühler gekühlt werden aber bei der APU sind noch 6 Spannungswandler wo es genauso ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hätte man sogar WLP nehmen können für bessere Temperaturen aber da würden die Chips ja in der Mitte brechen, weiß nicht was Sony da gemacht hat, ein Kühler soll Plan sein aber kein Knuppel in der Mitte.
Würde ich eine kleine mm Kugel auf die CPU setzen und dann einen Kühler montieren würde die CPU gleich durch brechen, zum Glück ist der Kühler von der APU Plan, man könnte ihn aber auch noch leicht schleifen und Polieren da die meist sehr zerkratzt aus sehen.

Am besten 1mm WLPads nehmen, bei 0,5mm drückt sich der Knuppel sonst zu sehr durch.
Hab auch nur 0,5mm von Phobya hab sie aber wieder gegen die 6 originalen getauscht bei denn Spannungswandler.
Hole mir andere WLPads 1mm aber überlege auch noch, sollten nicht zu hart sein, glaube die Grizzley sollen gut sein sowie die Eisschicht von Alphacool aber die kosten ab 50€ was mir zu teuer ist für WLPads die Eisschicht.
Etwas langer Text, möchte nur das beste Ergebnis aus der Konsole raus holen was möglich ist, hoffe konnte etwas helfen , Mfg


----------



## Karotte81 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ich möchte aber keine Schlitze in meine PS4 sägen  
Ich verstehe den Sinn und die Arbeitsweise des internen Lüfters der PS4. Ich würde dennoch dort gerne einen anderen Lüfter einsetzen, der einfach leiser ist. Der muss doch auch in der Lage sein können, das NT und Co zu kühlen. 

Alle anderen Lösungen sind einfach Käse bzw. sehen optisch nicht gut aus. Und was ist auch wenn ich die Konsole verkaufen möchte... "Ich verkaufe hier meine von mir halb durchsägte, offene PS4, bitte bieten sie reichlich"  

Aber ich sehe schon ... ich muss einfach mehr mit Kopfhörern spielen. Wobei es doch für jmd mit Talent nicht unmöglich sein dürfte, innen einen anderen Lüfter verbauen zu können, der die Luft auch passend dahinschiebt, wo die Konsole sie braucht. Er braucht halt nur die Form von Sony Lüfterrahmen, zumindest so in etwa.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> weiß nicht was Sony da gemacht hat, ein Kühler soll Plan sein aber kein Knuppel in der Mitte.



Ich schätze einmal, die Wölbungen helfen den netten Leuten bei Foxconn die Pads gut zu platzieren und halten die Pads bei leichtem Verrutschen sicher noch ganz gut fest.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Am besten 1mm WLPads nehmen, bei 0,5mm drückt sich der Knuppel sonst zu sehr durch.



Nimm die einfachen grauen von Phobya, die tun es auch problemlos und sicher besser als die standard China-Ware der PS4. Ich hatte mich damals eingedeckt, als sie die vorgeschnittenen im Sale hatten. Da gab es 20 Stück für nicht einmal 5€. Mittlerweile kosten sie glaube ich mehr, aber immerhin günstiger als Eisschicht und Co.

Ich finde es gut, wenn sich Leute Gedanken machen, denn die Lautstärke gerade der PS4 und Pro (Slim ist ok) sind für meine Verständnisse schon arg nervig. Man hätte die Konsolen einfach ein Stück voluminöser gestalten können, gern auch das Netzteil extern lagern. Das fand ich früher eigentlich immer etwas "primitiv", aber die XBOX One ist so angenehm leise, wenn das der Preis dafür ist, dann lieber so.

@Karotte81: absolut verständliche Herangehensweise, allerdings bekommt man eine PS4 mittlerweile schon für um die 100-140€ gebraucht, so richtig viel Geld geht da also auch nicht mehr flöten. Eine "zersägte" PS4 wird dann wohl fast immer noch eine dreistellige Summe bringen.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

@euMelBeumel gut zu wissen, ist ja auch Fließband Arbeit da kann es vorkommen das die WLPads wirklich verrutschen.

Hab noch ein Tipp bekommen, brauche ja nur 6 kleine Stücke von denn WLPads, bei Ebay bekommt man da günstig ein Stück von Eisschicht für 6-10€ das geht dann.
Man braucht ja wirklich wenig.
Danke dir für deine Antwort, das hilft mir schon mal weiter, vielleicht bekomme ich die Kühler der Spannungswandler ja Plan, denke das es etwas an denn Temperatur ändert.

Das Netzteil würde ich auch am liebsten nach draußen verbannen aber da muss erst mal gerechnet werden was ich für ein Kabel an Querschnitt bräuchte um die Belastung stand zu halten.
Das Netzteil ist das einzigste was soweit noch Wärme erzeugt, die APU kühl und verdammt leise, ich gehe von 7 Lüfterstufen aus, 7 währe wie bei der PS3 nur zum reinigen da der Lüfter über seine Grenzen geht.
Bei mir bleibt er bei 3-4, bei CoD MW2 vorher vorallem das Hauptquartier immer Stufe 6 bzw. die höchste Stufe, das wundert mich wirklich wie leise sie ist , Mfg

@Karotte81 hab auch schon überlegt, wollte zu erst meinen Thermalright IFX14 einbauen was auch klappen würde bloss fehlt der Airflow im Gehäuse fürs Netzteil.
Hab auch wie gesagt denn 120mm Lüfter noch von der ersten PS3 da bloss zu groß leider, denke aber das der PS4 Pro Lüfter trotz der kleinen Größe mehr Luft fördert als der 120mm von der PS3 Fat da er wesentlich dicker ist und mehr als doppelt so viele Schaufeln besitzt und somit mehr Luft transportieren kann.

Es gibt auch Projekte wo der Lüfter entfernt wurde und ein 120mm Axial Lüfter drauf gebaut wurde aber da muss man noch mehr am Gehäuse bauen, hier mal ein Link von verschiedenen PS4 Mods bis hin zur Wasserkühlung .

https://extreme-modding.de/ps4-pro-fan-silent-cool-mod-by-swift01/

Ach ja und hier im Forum im Konsole Abteil.

Ps4 pro laut wärmeleitpaste tauschen?

Werde auch noch weiter machen da ich soweit das beste Ergebnis erzielen möchte. 

Ach ja hier könnt ihr mal die Lautstärke hören was wirklich leise ist nach über 3Sdt CoD MW2 nur nervt mich die Lüfter Stufe 4, es geht immer von 3 zu 4 bloss bei 4 fiept es leicht oder schleift, liegt aber an der Lüfter Stufe 4, man hört es gut ab sec. 26 im Video 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfOLRH0s8GM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Wie gesagt, das mit den Pads ist eine Vermutung. Aber irgendeinen Grund wird es schon geben, wozu sonst dieser extra Arbeitsschritt.

Zum Ausbeulen: Blech zwischen zwei Stück Holz legen und mit dem Gummihammer versuchen die Erhebung heraus zu drücken. Das funktioniert aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Materialstärke und bei bestimmten Metallen (Stahl) sicher gar nicht. Bei Stahl würde sich dann ein Meißel o.ä. anbieten, nur aufpassen, dass das Material nicht bricht oder aufspringt, denn dann hast du sicher schlechtere Ergebnisse als vorher 

Wofür ist denn eigentlich diese metallische Strebe vor den Pads der Spannungswandler? Liegt diese auf den Spulen auf? Sehr seltsam.

Zum Netzteil: das auf keinen Fall unterschätzen, soviel Abwärme wie das Teil produziert. Zwecks des Kabelquerschnitts, würde ich mich an den beiden Stiften orientieren, auf denen das Netzteil aufgesteckt wird. Die haben nen ordentlichen Durchmesser, ist ja auch kein Wunder - da sollen im Ernstfall auch bis zu 25A fließen können.

Aber die Lautstärke im Video finde ich gut, wenn man eine normale PS4 oder Pro damit vergleicht. Ich sehne mich nach N64 und Co zurück. Keine beweglichen Teile - absolute Stille


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

@euMelBeumel dann werde ich die Noppen lieber lassen und WLPads von Eisschicht kommen drauf.
Hätte höchste die 6 Kühleinheiten Plan geschliffen, schleifen werde ich auf jeden Fall noch denn APU Kühler da der echt verhunzt aussieht.

Meinst du diese Metallstrebe über denn Spannungswandler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liegt zum Glück nicht auf denn Spulen auf, währe auch ein sehr fataler Fehler von Sony sonst könnte es einen kurzen geben.
Das ist die Halterung von denn Spannungswandler zum Kühler auf der Rückseite, werde es aber noch mal überprüfen da es mir auch sehr komisch vor kommt.

Also die Lautstärke ist wirklich klasse macht mir  aber trotzdem Sorgen, müsste da noch ein Poti zwischen löten um denn PS4 Lüfter etwas höher zu drehen.
Bei Horizen Zero Dawn geht sie manchmal auf Stufe 5 ansonsten immer 4, also immer noch leiser als wie vorher.
Bloss das Netzteil wird sehr gut Warm was das Problem ist, ich müsste mehr Luftdruck erzeugen damit das Netzteil wesentlich besser gekühlt wird deswegen am besten ein Poti an denn Lüfter.

Am liebsten Netzteil nach draußen verlegen bloss wie du schon meinst ist das nicht ohne.
Bin schon am Überlegen sie unter Wasser zu setzen, hab soweit alles da was ich brauche. 
Mal schauen wie ich erst mal die Kompression im Gehäuse erhöhe damit die Luft regelrecht durchs Netzteil gepresst wird, der untere 120mm Lüfter drückt zusätzlich die Luft ja auch noch durch, muss mal schauen wie heiß das Netzteil werden darf denn da die anderen Komponenten Kühler sind kommt einen das NT klar noch heißer vor.
Überlege auch schon wie ich im Gehäuse die Luft noch weiter dort hinbekomme wo sie hin soll und zwar durchs NT , Mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Die Strebe bei den VRMS soll wohl wirklich die ganze Konstruktion stabilisieren und vor allem dafür sorgen, dass die Pads gut auf die Wandler gedrückt werden und nicht etwa ungleichmäßig oder gar nicht aufliegen. Würde zumindest Sinn machen 

Bei WaKü hast du natürlich das Problem, dass das Netzteil gekühlt werden mag. Auch das Board selbst möchte etwas frische Luft. Von Vorteil wäre natürlich, dass der Lüfter nicht erst die Hitze der APU und Spannungsversorgung ins Netzteil drückt. Man könnte den Lüfter also leise auf Stufe 2 oder so laufen lassen, wenn wirklich nur das Netzteil belüftet werden soll.

Das mit dem Netzteil ist so eine Sache. Die Konsole verbraucht beim Zocken ja nie die 300+ Watt, die das Netzteil leisten kann. Wohl eher etwas zwischen 150-200W. Ein altes XBOX 360 Netzteil hätte also schon was reißen können, nur liefert das dummerweise nicht die zusätzlich benötigten 4,7V... Ohne Basteln geht da also gar nichts.

Schade, dass der Fertigungsprozess der APU nicht geändert wurde. Mit einer kleineren Fertigung hätte man ordentlich Power gehabt und weniger verbraucht als die erste Version. Ich fand es richtig klasse, wie sie die Slim zu der "besseren" PS4 gemacht haben (auch wenn ich immer noch nicht genau weiß, wie sie den Verbrauch so krass senken konnten). Das hätte man mit der PS4 fortsetzen können. Sie arbeitet zwar effizienter als Version eins, aber rund wie die Slim wirkt sie keinesfalls.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

@euMelBeumel ja die Strebe sitzt sehr fest, also die Spawa Kühler sind schon richtig fest verbaut damit ein guter Anpressdruck entsteht.

Bei einer Wakü würde man schauen müssen das wenigstens kleine Lüfter so 60mm das NT kühlen.

Das Netzteil kühle ich zusätzlich von außen noch mit einem 180er Lüfter aber keine Dauerlösung.
Es kommen 2x60mm Lüfter hinten ans Gehäuse um die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu saugen, es hilft auch enorm. 
Bei der normalen PS4 haben hinten wenigstens noch zusätzliche 2x40mm Lüfter Platz, bei der Pro leider nicht, bei der Slim weis ich es nicht ob da wie bei der normalen PS4 2x60mm und 2x40mm Lüfter hinten hin passen.
So hat es mal jemand hier im Forum gemacht, die Lüfter mit Heiskleber zusammen kleben und hinten ans Gehäuse Netzteil anbringen, da es Heiskleber ist lassen die sich wieder leicht entfernen, bringt fast 10-15°C an bessere Temps, sind extra Industrie Lüfter für ordentlichen Luftdurchsatz und auf 7V oder 5V gedrosselt und kaum hörbar.
Natürlich müsste die Konsole auf Füssen stehen (liegen)  da sie ja nach unten schräg verläuft das Gehäuse der Konsole damit hinten Lüfter drauf passen, hab vom alten PC Gehäuse die Chrom Füssen genommen und sehen auch nicht schlecht aus .

Bei mir werden es leider nur 2x60mm Lüfter und zwar diese hier.

Spire SP06025S1M3 Gehäuselüfter 60x60x25mm 12V 3-pin 4000 U

Das würde der Slim auch zusätzlich noch gut tun, finde die Slim auch sehr leise nur der Boden soll auch sehr heiß werden, denke auch die Spawas, diese werden echt verdammt heiß und hole mir einen kleinen Block für 11€ von denn WLPads Eisschicht bei EBay, zum Glück schneiden die dort kleinere zusammen 20x20x1mm das geht und reicht für die 6 Spawas , Mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Kleine Lüfter haben leider immer das Problem, dass sie laut und Leistung bringen oder nur säuseln und dann eben nicht allzu viel Luft bewegen. Bei meiner XBOX 360 musste ich damals auch hinten noch Lüfter einbauen, hatte mich für SlinX entschieden, die sind zwar grottenhässlich aber drehen schnell und sind sehr leise: SilenX iXtrema Pro, 60mm (IXP-34-16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Etwas schwächer als deine verlinkten, aber viel leiser.

In der Bucht steht derzeit eine PS4 Pro mit Wasserkühlung drin, dort sind auch kleine Noctuas im Inneren verbaut und ein großer externer Radiator mit Schnellkupplungen.

Bei der Slim ist es glaube ich recht tricky, die ist hinten glaube ich komplett zu und selbst wenn nicht, hat sie nur etwa einen 1cm breiten Schlitz zum Luftaustausch, der grob einmal ringsherum reicht. Da würden Axial-Lüfter praktisch nichts heraus drücken können, da funktionieren nur radiale. Ob der Boden heiß wird weiß ich nicht, aber das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt auch vollkommen egal  Ich hatte mal ein Alu-PC Gehäuse, dort staute sich oben auch Hitze. Das konnte man teiwleise gar nicht anfassen, aber alle Komponenten waren kühl und das Netzteil unten, es konnte also nichts passieren


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau fÃ¼r bessere KÃ¼hlung mit ZusatzlÃ¼fter*

@euMelBeumel die SilenX iXtrema Pro kenne ich gut, hab selber welche und sind wirklich gut, der 80mm wo ich habe ist nur 15mm dick aber hat einen enorme Durchsatz.

Dachte an so etwas aber wenn schon alle 5 Lüfter raus bauen und wesentlich bessere rein bauen.

PS4 Pro Turbo Lufter Ventilator Kuhler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Dachte auch an Laptopkühler hinter der APU und Netzteil denn da die meiste Wärme entsteht.
Bei der Festplatte ist alles so kalt auch die komplette Unterseite, nur die Rechte Seite da Spawas, APU, Kühler und dann das Netzteil wird echt sehr warm.

KLIM Cool Universaler Kuhler fur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Das würde was bringen bloss ob es hält hinten ist die Frage da es regelrecht die Luft raus saugt.

Mit der PS4 Slim gibt es auch umbauten, musst mal bei Youtube schauen, ich glaube sogar das bei der Slim der RAM auch unten liegt bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Danke, ich schau mal in die Bucht, vielleicht kenne ich diesen Mod, danke noch mal für denn Tipp . 

O.k. Das mit dem Gehäuse ist auch tricky das man es nicht berühren konnte aber Alu ist auch ein guter Wärmeleiter.
Soweit APU, Spawas sowie RAM sind wirklich kühl bloss muss ich mit einem Poti denn original Lüfter etwas erhöhen wegen dem Netzteil.
Alles passt nur das Netzteil macht mir sorgen, ich weiß nicht wie heiß es werden darf aber montiere von meinem Wakü PC der Steuerung um die Tempsensor unter zu bringen, an die APU und Spawas sowie Netzteil, mal schauen wieviel °C dann so überall herrschen.

Werde auch überlegen ein schöneres Gehäuse zu bauen um im Gehäuse leise Lüfter unter zu bringen, mal schauen , Mfg

Ach ja hast du zufällig noch denn Link zur PS4 Wassergekühlt in der Bucht oder ist die in einem anderen Forum, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ah du kennst die SilenX Lüfter. Ich hatte bis zu meinem Projekt damals nie was davon gehört oder in Foren gelesen. Da sie außerdem recht hochpreisig sind war ich immer etwas verwirrt, NB, beQuiet und Co kennt man, aber sowas läuft einem kaum über den Weg.

Meinst du diese Ansaugmodule taugen was? Ich bin bei solchen Sachen immer misstrauisch. Ich hatte mal für den Laptop einer Freundin so ein Teil organisiert, hatte die Temperaturen nur noch verschlimmert. Aber das muss ja nun auch nichts heißen. Für mich wäre das aber keine echt Lösung. Ich denke auch ein komplett neues Case wäre die beste Lösung, eben eher wie einen PC aufbauen. So wie damals das Lian Li Case für die XBOX 360. Auch wenn das auch nicht zu Ende gedacht war.

Bei der Slim weiß ich es nicht genau, bei der ersten PS4 ist der RAM beidseitig aufgelötet. Sollte das bei der Slim schon anders gelöst sein, könnte das schon mal den Verbrauch gesenkt haben. Das mit dem Alu-Case war nur ne Anekdote, dass man sich nicht immer gleich fertig machen muss, weil etwas scheinbar zu heiß ist, wenn im Inneren alles prima und kühl läuft. Aber natürlich lieber über-vorsichtig als nachsichtig.

Ich weiß leider auch nicht wie warm das Netzteil werden darf, aber wenn man sich die möglichst lange Lebensdauer der Kondensatoren wünscht: so kühl wie möglich natürlich. Ich gehe mal pauschal davon aus, dass die Bauteile im PS4 Netzteil (egal welche Version) nicht sonderlich hochwertig sind. Dann sollte man gerade darauf achten, dass das Teil nicht zu warm wird.

Ich glaube Links aus der Bucht sind nicht erlaubt, möchte jetzt ungern ne Verwarnung riskieren. Suche einfach mal nach "Playstation 4 Pro Wasserkühlung"


----------



## snapstar123 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

@euMelBeumel mit denn IXtrema Pro hat mich auch hier jemand im Forum aufmerksam gemacht, hab denn 80mm, 15mm dick über denn T-Balancer BigNg hängen da die Steuerung sehr heiß werden kann.
Wahr sehr überrascht von dem Lüfter hoher Luftdurchsatz und wirklich sehr leise, dazu noch Entkopplung finde ich auch klasse. 

Denke das mit denn Ansaugmodulen währe auch Schwachsinn, möchte ja Kühler und leiser, so wird sie nur noch lauter.

Diese mit denn 5 Lüftern für die PS4 ist was anderes, sind ja auch 2x60mm und 3x40mm, würde sie rausbauen und andere Lüfter einsetzen was aber nicht so leicht ist wie man es sich denkt, gut 2x60mm würde ich auch so hinbekommen links, bloss ist die linke Seite komplett kalt, auch die Festplatte über denn Kabeln kommt die heiße Luft.
Am besten vielleicht wirklich ein besseres Gehäuse. 

Bei der Slim wurde es wie bei der Pro gemacht unten der Arbeitsspeicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Umbau gehe ich natürlich alle 5min zum Netzteil deswegen kann der Schein auch trügen. 
Hab davor die PS4 Pro zwar mal angefasst und wahr komplett heiß aber wenn man immer hin langt kann man es wirklich schlecht abschätzen. 
Jetzt erst mal Tempsensoren rein, das Gehäuse komplett wieder dicht machen und die Temperatur messen danach wieder das gleiche wenn es wieder offen ist dann sehe ich ja was besser und was schlechter wurde.

Hab sie zwar nicht in der Bucht gefunden aber bei Youtube ist der Mod auch drinnen und wirklich klasse gemacht. 
Hab noch einen anderen entdeckt der genau das Netzteil nach draußen verbannt. 

Werde da mal schreiben wo er sich da Tipps geholt hat und vorallem die Verlängerung vom Mainboard zum Netzteil diese 2 Stäbe, gibt es Hülsen zum drüber stülpen und beim NT wieder rein bloss wurde auch sehr viel mit Widerständen gelötet bei denn 4 Adrigen Kabel vom NT, mal schauen.
Erst mal Temperatur check machen , Mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Klingt alles gar nicht verkehrt, du machst das schon. ich bin gerade kurz angebunden und kann nicht viel schreiben. Wegen der Netzteil-Verlängerung würde ich wohl mit so etwas arbeiten: FSH-M1 4,75: Flachsteckhülse, nicht isoliert, Breite: 4,75mm bei reichelt elektronik

Natürlich auf die richtige Größe + ordentlich Querschnitt achten und alles ordentlich isolieren, schönes dickes Kabel rein crimpen, dann dürfte das gehen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Hab schon PS4 Slim und Pro "gemoddet". Die Pro war ziemlich unzumutbar mit der Temperatur und Lautstärke. Bereits beim CD einlegen rauschte sie wie ein Düsenjet, und das konnte man selbst deutlich wahrnehmen wenn die Heimkinoanlage angeschalten war.
Jetzt bleibt sie Gott sei Dank auf Stufe 1, ist durch den Lüfter aber immer noch für empfindliche Ohren deutlich hörbar.


----------



## snapstar123 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

So hab jetzt verschiedene Szenarien durch, ich komme auf die besten Temperaturen wenn ich unten denn 120mm Lüfter weg lasse aber die Öffnung bleibt offen.
Habe verschiedene Szenarien durch mit komplett geschlossenen Kreislauf usw.
Hier bei Youtube hoch geladen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CvQEHYY-_PU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6Os7VGLEBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_aJTb4wzWak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sfq4-dAveo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gnmo8QlUFz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Temperaturen verschlechtern sich bei mir mit dem Zusatzlüfter da der original PS4 Pro Lüfter dann zu langsam dreht und dadurch zu wenig Druck entsteht und somit das Netzteil überhitzt.
Werde jetzt ein Poti ein bauen, so kann ich mit dem zusätzlichen Lüfter für mehr Luftdruck sorgen und hoffe das die Temperaturen noch besser werden. 

Habe 4 Temperatur Sensoren verbaut, einer bei der APU nähe ganz nah direkt am Kühler. 
Spannungswandler, APU-Rückseite beim RAM und beim Netzteil, ist nur vorübergehend zum testen.
Ich warte auch noch auf die WLPads von Alphacool die Eisschicht, hoffe die bringen etwas Besserung , Mfg


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Hier kommen noch mal die max. Temperaturen in verschiedenen Szenarien.
Es würde die WLP (MX4) auf der APU gewechselt, die 6 Spannungswandler mit neuen WLPads und unter der APU das Blech entfernt was für denn Arbeitsspeicher zum kühlen dienen soll.
Es wurden auf die 8 RAMs  Speicher Kühler aufgesetzt was der Kühlung enorm hilft. 
Dazu in diesem Bereich ein 120mm Lüfter angebracht zur Luftunerstützung  der die Luft rein drückt und aus dem Gehäuse verbannen soll, es klappt teilweise mit dem Zusätzlichen Lüfter, das beste Ergebnis habe ich erzielt ohne denn 120mm Lüfter aber die Öffnung bleibt offen bei denn Speicherkühler.

Temperatur Szenario 1 mit 120mm Lüfter

APU-Kühler 60,5°C
APU-Rückseite beim Speicher 38°C
Spawa 60°C
Netzteil 60°C
Lüfter bleibt der PS4 Pro bleibt sehr leise weshalb das Netzteil fast überhitzt.

Temperatur Szenario 2 120mm Lüfter weg und Öffnungen geschlossen

APU-Kühler 56°C
APR-Rückseite beim Speicher 50°C
Spawa 55°C
Netzteil 56°C
Lüfter wird wie gewohnt sehr laut da er sich seitlich wieder Luft ziehen muss.

Temperatur Szenario 3 unten und oben offen ohne 120mm Lüfter

APU-Kühler 54,5°C
APU-Rückseite beim Speicher 54,5°C
Spawa 54,5°C
Netzteil 54,5°C
Lüfter läuft auch leise nur ein einziges Stufe höher als mit 120mm Lüfter weshalb mehr Durchzug im Gehäuse herrscht was dem Netzteil zu Gute kommt. 
Beste Ergebniss meiner Meinung nach.

Temperatur im Menü nach dem Spielen 

APU-Kühler 44,5°C
APU-Rückseite beim Speicher 32,5°C
Spawa 41,5°C
Netzteil 40,5°C
Lüfter beim Filme schauen sehr leise. 

Temperaturen bei anderen Spielen wie The Witcher III oder Finale Fantasy XV haben die PS4 Pro wenig belastet als CoD MW2, Temperaturen lagen bei beiden ca. 4-5°C kühler als bei CoD.
Das einzigste Spiel wahr Horizen Zero Dawn wo bei allen die Temperaturen um ca. 2-3°C höher wahr als bei CoD.
Also als Stresstest ist CoD MW2 auf alle mal gut egal ob Hauptquartier oder im Spiel bei ner Runde.
Beim Film schauen bleibt der Lüfter leise und die Temperaturen werden nicht höher wie oben im Menü beschrieben. 
Habe auch herausgefunden das ich einen Nidec-Lüfter habe was denn Lüfter von Grund aus etwas leiser macht.
Die neuen Modelle 7116b haben Nidec-Lüfter deswegen sind sie leiser aber auch nicht jede.
Das mir denn Lüfter ist ein Glücksspiel. 
Wenn man 8 Vertiefungen auf dem Lüfter hat ist es ein Nidec-Lüfter wenn es 12 sind ein Delta-Lüfter, die Nidec-Lüfter sollen von Grund auf leiser laufen.
Es sieht so aus mit denn 8 Vertiefungen der Lüfter hier ein Bild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja habe noch endlich die WLPads der Spannungswandler tauschen können gegen die Eisschicht und die APU-Kühler und Spawas bleiben noch mal um 4-7°C Kühler.
Das mit denn Poti mache ich ein anderes mal da die Temperaturen optimal sind und die Lautstärke auch, soweit bin ich jetzt zufrieden mit dem Umbau ,  Mfg


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Würde es was bringen, wenn man "nur" die WLP & die WLPads tauscht, sowie die RAM Kühler anbringt, ohne, dass man von außen etwas sieht? Bzw. Geht das mit den RAM Kühlern dann überhaupt vom Platz her ohne das Gehäuse zu zersägen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Also bei meiner PS4 (erstes Modell) habe ich Paste + Pads getauscht und sie war leiser - allerdings habe ich sie auch gleichzeitig von etwas Staub befreit. Kann also nicht ausschließen, dass diese Aktion vielleicht sogar mehr gebracht hat. Ich denke aber, dass die Paste + Pads, die Sony verwendet, keinesfalls hochwertig sind. Wenn man hier gute Ware einsetzt, sollte das schon Vorteile bringen.

Wirklich leise bekommt man die Geräte sowieso nicht. Hatte bisher nur "einfachere Titel gespielt" da war ich erfreut, dass die Konsole doch recht angenehm leise war. Naja seit Monster Hunter World wurde ich eines Besseren belehrt  (aber wie immer, alles subjektiv - kenne Leute, die stört das kein bisschen)


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Also ich muss sagen das ich meine beste Option gefunden habe.
Hab WLP (MX4) auf der APU gewechselt dann WLPads (Eisschicht 1mm) für die Spannungswandler.
Denn Arbeitsspeicher mit RAM Kühlern bestückt. 
Habe oben einen Ausschnitt und unten für einen 120mm Lüfter denn ich aber weg lasse.

Meine PS4 Pro wird in allen Spielen nicht heißer wie 63°C im Dauerbetrieb egal ob APU, Spannungswandler oder Netzteil der RAM ist bei 40°C sehr kühl.

Wenn ich denn Lüfter unten beim RAM nutze kühlt er zwar gut denn Speicher aber andererseits auch die APU Unterseite weshalb der PS4 Pro Lüfter nicht mehr richtig läuft, besser gesagt läuft er fast nur auf Stufe 1 und das Netzteil droht da aber zu Überhitzung.
Hab oben und unten geöffnet meine PS4 Pro ohne Zusatzlüfter und die Temperatur sind wirklich klasse und sie ist auch wesentlich leiser als vorher.
Bei Filme hört man sie nicht und Temperaturen sind da auch in Ordnung, meine Steht auf 10cm Füßen , Mfg


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Hab ich Dich als richtig verstanden, dass wenn man am Boden Lüftungsschlitze einbaut, RAM und X-Clamp mit Kühler ausstattet und oben über dem Radiallüfter ein "Loch" einsägt noch die besten Resultate bekommt, als mit den zusätzlichen Lüftern?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Genau. Mit dem zusätzlichen Lüfter überhitzt das Netzteil, denn es braucht selbst auch Kühlung, welches es aber nicht erhalten kann aufgrund der fehlenden Temperatursensorik.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ok, nice.
Hab mal n Beitrag gesehen, dass der HDMI Chip mit gekühlt werden soll, da dieser anscheinend auch einen Temp Sensor hat. Hast Du den auch extra gekühlt?


----------



## kryss (6. April 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Hallo zusammen,

finde den Thread spannend, habe auch eine Pro und die ist seit 2 Wochen auch aus der Garantie raus. Die Stock-Lautstärke hat mich schon immer gestört, das is ja wahnsinn für meine Ohren. Deshalb habe ich mich auch mal ans modding gewagt. Tools die ich benutzt habe ist ein Dremel für die Ausschnitte (war mein erster Versuch überhaupt, ist wirklich easy) und ein Infrarot Wärmemessgerät (Black & Decker TLD100), das sicher nicht so genau ist wie die Temperaturfühler, aber liefert auch Anhaltspunkte, vor allem zwischen Stock-Temps und Modding-Temps.

Was habe ich gemacht?
Zwei Ausschnitte jeweils über der APU und über dem Kühler selbst. Zwei Enermax Lüfter per USB. Das große Blech habe ich komplett entfernt (da es meiner Meinung nach nur für die Thermik dient, und die wird eh komplett verändert), das kleine Blech, das mit dem RAM und APU verbunden ist, habe ich als Kühlkörper dringelassen. Die zwei Lüfter pusten ins Innere. Resultat ist eine wesentlich leisere Pro für meine Ohren, die beiden Enermax sind unhörbar (900 RPM), habe die PWM Kabel abisoliert und mit zwei alten USB Steckern verbunden. 

Siehe Fotos für die Details. Genommen habe ich die Temperaturen an 6 Punkten und dort jeweils den max-Wert. Idle sollte klar sein (habe ich mir für das Zustzlüfter Setup gespart, bleibt "kalt" gefühlt). Den Last-Wert habe ich mit Horizon Zero Dawn in 4k und HDR getestet über ca. 1 Std. Dazu sei gesagt, dass die Pro hier bei mir ausschließlich bei den Videos auf max-Lüfter (intern) schaltet. Ich vermute, das liegt weniger an den Temperaturen, als an einer fehlerhaften Softwareabstimmung, Stichwort ungecappte Framerate wie es oft auch in Menüs passiert.

Die Auswertung siehe in den Bildern. Das erhebt jetzt keinerlei wissenschaftlichen Anspruch, mich hat einfach nur interessiert, ob das Setup mit Zusatzkühlern die Lebensdauer des Netzteils beeinflusst, hier zählt wirklich jedes Grad für die Lebensdauer. Und die kann man ausschließlich gebraucht bekommen und sind übel teuer (meines Wissens; Preis über 100 Dollar wenn überhaupt zu bekommen; und nein, PS4 und Pro PSU sind unterschiedlich, siehe Teardown iFixit).

Freue mich auf Feedback, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Umbau vor allem weil es die Lautstärke um mindestens eine Lüfterstufe reduziert hat.

vg Chris


----------



## Panzerknacker22 (17. April 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Hallo Leute.

Für mich ist das ziemliches neuland, deswegen frag ich lieber nach.  wenn ihr oben und unten "nur" ein loch habt und die RAM mit kühler versehen habt, habt ihr die metallplatte weg gelassen.


----------



## kryss (18. April 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*



Panzerknacker22 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Für mich ist das ziemliches neuland, deswegen frag ich lieber nach.  wenn ihr oben und unten "nur" ein loch habt und die RAM mit kühler versehen habt, habt ihr die metallplatte weg gelassen.



Hi, ich verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz sorry, was willst du konkret wissen?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (19. April 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Er wollte wissen ob wir die Metallplatte für den RAM weggelassen haben. Die allgemeine große dünne Blechplatte, ja. Die X förmige, nein - diese dient zur Prävention des YLOD


----------



## Panzerknacker22 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

So, hab jetzt auch ein bisschen rum probiert. Hab festgestellt das die VGA-Kühler (18mm höhe) auch drauf passen auch wenn man die Metall-abdeckplatte nicht ausschneidet (die mit den löchern, man muss natrülich die RAM-Kühlerplatte weglassen).
Jetzt ist die große frage wie effektiv das ganze ist und wieviel luft zu den RAM-kühlern noch kommt (da ja die große metall-abdeckung noch drauf ist). Alternativ kann man auch die Metall-Abdeckplatte auch noch weglassen.

Da ich keine Thermo-sensoren habe würde ich gerne eure meinung wissen bevor ich das Final umsetze (möchte sie ja nicht leichtfertig "grillen")


----------



## SAVVYER (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Die große Metallplatte hat auch den Zweck zum Schutz gegen RF und EM Störungen usw. zwecks Vermeidung von Interferenzen wegen Wlan, Bluetooth etc.

Deshalb ist es auf jeden Fall ratsam die große Metallplatte dran zu lassen. Ggf. einfach Löcher ausschneiden mit dem Dremel oder kleiner Metallsäge, aber die große Metallplatte sollte schon dran bleiben, dient nicht zuletzt auch dem Schutz der Bauteile auf dem MB und Stabilität des Zusammenbaus.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Die BT + WLAN Karten haben zwar immer ihre eigenen EMI-Shields (sieht man auch auf den Fotos), aber natürlich trotzdem richtig - alles was mit ner Metallverkleidung umgeben ist und hochfrequente Bauteile beherbergt, sollte zumindest in irgendeiner Art und Weise wieder metallisch verpackt sein.


----------



## Devjam (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Hello @all

Habe gestern mich auch motivieren können meine PS4 Pro leiser zu modden.
Bei spielen wie GoD of War oder Monsterhunter Online war sie auf der höchsten Stufe wie ein Jumbo Jet + so ein peepen  das ging oder geht mir extrem auf mein Gemüht 

Habe auch gleich eine 1TB SSD von Samsung montiert ( die platte ist 6 Jahre alt )

Pressluft spray
neue Wärmeleitpaste Artic MX-4
neue Wärmeleitpads ( von PC Modding Wasserkühlung etc. ) 
alle orginalen Wärmeleitpads ausgetauscht
auch auf dieses Kreuz zum den CPU anziehen habe ich Wärmepads montiert.

Keine löcher oder sonst was am Case modifiziert ( Das kommt evt. noch  ) + RAM Kühler die grossen evt.
Riesen unterschied der Lüfter geht nicht mehr auf die höchste Stufe ( Sehr angenehm im vergleich zu vorher ) 
3-4h am Stuck gezoggt! 

Wichtig einfach Sauber arbeiten 

Wollte einfach euch Updaten ! ^^ 

Gruss
Devjam


----------



## highendnvidia (4. Juni 2018)

Hi leute so ich habe das gleiche problem mit meine pro gehabt leider wurde sie durch die locher nicht besser gekuhlt sonder laut sehr laut 67db .Da mir nichts anderes uprig blieb habe ich es mit einer wasser kuhlung versucht sehe fotos

YouTube Kosten waren etwas um die 100€ 2 Tage Arbeit mit verkzeug ne Mini flex Klebepistole torx schraubenzieher Metal gitter


----------



## luschi87 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Hallo,

ich plane nun auch meine PS4 (erste Generation, quasi einer der ersten PS4-Konsolen die es damals gab ^^) umzubauen, da sie sehr störend laut wird. Ich habe bereits die WLP gegen Flüssigmetall getauscht (bereits 1 Jahr in Betrieb) und einen neuen Lüfter verbaut, hierdurch wurde die PS4 zwar etwas leiser aber nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle (nahezu Geräuschlos). Ich plane daher eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen (habe noch einige Komponenten von meinem letzten PC übrig).

Da ich im Thread gelesen habe, dass das Netzteil dann unbedingt auch gekühlt werden muss, wollte ich dieses ggf. extern verlegen (ungern) oder aber durch einen Zusatzlüfter (z.B. einen noch vorhandenen Thermaltake Riing 140mm Lüfter) von oben in das Gehäuse pusten lassen (was dann auch für Luft auf der Platine für HDMI usw. sorgen würde). Die APU würde dann mit einem 240er slim Radiator und 2 weiteren Thermaltake Riing 120 gekühlt werden (Aufbau auf der Konsole, so dass sie noch transportabel bleibt).

Meine Probleme wären aber wie folgt:
1. Wo / wie schließe ich die Lüfter und die Pumpe an das vorhandene Netzteil der PS4 an (welches Kabel kann ich anzapfen)? Natürlich sollen zwei Regler jeweils den 140er und die beiden 120er Lüfter steuern können damit sie nicht die ganze Zeit auf 12V und damit auf 100% laufen -> 30% sollten mMn genügen um genug Druck bei niedriger Lautstärke zu erzeugen).
2. Welcher Kühler passt auf die Konsole? Ich habe einen Heatkiller IV von Watercool für Intel Prozessoren rumliegen, diesen könnte ich auch notfalls modifizieren.

Verbunden werden soll alles über Schläuche (Hardtubes würden besser aussehen, aufgrund der offenen Bauweise (es wird alles auf die Konsole geschraubt) ist mir das aber zu riskant. Die Kabel sollen auch alle im Gehäuse verschwinden. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Master-Onion (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Macht volkommen keinen sinn, was du da fabriziert hast, der Lüfter der Luft rein drückt ja, aber die PS4 hat eine Radial Kühler der  die Lüft aus dem Gehäuse bläst, wieso um aller Welt baut man einen 2. Lüfter ein der die gewonnene Frischluft wieder raus saugt.

Abgesehen davon runier ich mir doch nicht die Garantie der Pro für nen Lüfter, wenn dann eine WAKÜ


----------



## highendnvidia (5. Juni 2018)

Du brauchst ein externes Netz Teil mit genug Ampere . Ich habe bei meinen 12v mit 2ampere und alles mit einen ein und aus Schalter fest gelötet insgesamt 3 Dinge schau Mal mein YouTube Video habe einen 120lüfter einen 80ger und die Pumpe alles an einen Netzteil du musst drauf achten es muss 12volt haben . Du musst von jeden Lüfter die Ampere zusammen Zehlen ich kann nicht Mal auf 2 Ampere. Man kann den PS Lüfter ausbauen und die Kontakte benutzen da es auch 12volt hat aber es wechselt den Leistungsfluss das heißt die Pumpe zb läuft mallangsam Mal schnell und das ist nicht gut für die Lebensdauer . 2 TENS bei der normalen ps4 finde ich lohnt sich das gar nicht eher für die pro

2lüfter ist für den RAM der 120ger bläst die Luft rein .der PS pro Lüfter ist abmontiert . Ich habe Stadtessen die Kontakte drinnen gelegt und einen kleinen Schnecken Lüfter reingebaut der die Luft ins Netzteil weiter gibt also insgesamt 1 120ger Unterseite 80ger im Inneren neben den Prozessor ein Schnecken Form Lüfter aus einen Beamer dlp Chip . Die pro ist von allen Ecken und Seiten kühl

Außerdem es ist ne Chip hip Platine dazwischen und Blech . Der CPU und der RAM werden von hinten und von oben gekühlt. Die Luft weicht ganz normal auf der Rückseite aus   . Ich hatte bei Gott of war keine Wärme Abstürze oder sonst was alles läuft Butter weich

Von 67db auf 47db bei 3000 Umdrehungen könnte es auf 2000 bringen aber ich will den cpu kûhl halten


----------



## highendnvidia (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Folgendes noch zu CPU apu der Sockel ist weder amd noch Intel hab das x Metal Blatt gelassen und mit Kabelbinder die Pumpe befestigt dazu habe ich die Abdeckung benutzt und Löcher reingeschraubt für den amd Sockel da die Schrauben nicht gut gehalten haben habe ich noch kabelbinder benutzt aber da es jetzt kühl genug ist sollten die auch halten. Zum RAM kann ich nicht unbedingt sagen ob die ne Kühlung überhaupt brauchen ich war Mal bei einen PC laden die meinten der RAM beim PC würde keinen kühl Körper brauchen es ist nur optisch und wegen den Verkauf teuerer ohne grossen sin


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*



highendnvidia schrieb:


> RAM beim PC würde keinen kühl Körper brauchen es ist nur optisch und wegen den Verkauf teuerer ohne grossen sin



Stimmt in den meisten Fällen. Da die PS aber den RAM auch als Grafikspeicher nutzt, und das ziemlich intensiv, wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher...


----------



## Dragonfire (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ah, zu dem Thema existiert hier sogar ein Thread. Darf ich mich mal einbringen? 

Bin diese Woche selber das Thema PS4 Pro angegangen und hab sie auf eine Wasserkühlung umgerüstet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der original Lüfter läuft noch in der Konsole. Da die APU aber unter Wasser nicht wirklich warm wird, läuft er brav auf der niedrigsten Stufe und ist damit von der Couch aus nicht mehr hörbar. Das bleibt auch nach ein paar Stunden Dauerzocken (God of War) so, selbst bei den momentan sommerlichen Temperaturen (28°C im Zimmer ). Der Lüfter läuft aber schnell genug, dass kühle Luft durchs Netzteil kommt und auch *deutlich* spürbar aus der Konsole ausgeblasen wird. Da der große Kühlkörper ja jetzt weg ist und durch den vergleichsweise recht kleinen Wasserkühler ausgetauscht wurde, ist ja auch kaum noch etwas da, was den Luftstrom irgendwie stark bremsen würde. Da weht jetzt jedenfalls ein ordentliches Lüftchen aus der Konsole. 

Die Speicherchips auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hab ich nicht extra gekühlt. Da hab lediglich frische Wärmeleitpads aufgeklebt und wieder das originale Blech angeschraubt. Ich geh davon aus, da die APU jetzt allgemein nicht mehr so heiß wird und der größte Teil der Wärme auch direkt aus dem Gehäuse transportiert wird, dass alles in der Konsole deutlich kühler bleibt. Also ist die Original-Kühlung, die sich Sony für die restlichen Bauteile ausgedacht hat, sicherlich auch locker ausreichend. Da noch irgdendwelche Löcher zu bohren und Lüfter an die Konsole zu schrauben, scheint mir nicht wirklich notwendig.

Der *Alphacool GPU HF 14* passt vom Lochabstand auf dem Mainboard übrigens perfekt auf die APU. An der Halterung des Kühlers muss man nichts anpassen und muss auch nicht auf solche Kabelbinder-Geschichten zurückgreifen, wie bei einem CPU-Kühler, wo der Lochabstand in der Regel etwas größer ist. Man muss nur die Plastik- und Metallabdeckungen im Innenraum der Konsole etwas anpassen. Und man muss halt nach oben raus, weil er mit den Fittings einfach zu hoch wird (Ursprünglich wollte ich mit den Schläuchen zur Seite raus). Als Wärmeleitpaste hab ich Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut genommen.

Der Wärmeaustausch erfolgt mit einem Alphacool 240mm Radiator mit 45mm Dicke. Die Lüfter sind Noiseblocker PL1, die mit 900 rpm drehen. Die hatte ich noch rumliegen und wie sich rausgestellt hat, sind die auch absolut ausreichend. Nach ein paar Stunden God of War wurde der Radiator oder das Wasser nicht spürbar wärmer. Vielleicht ein paar Grad, aber nichts, was ich mit der Hand erfühlen könnte. Als Pumpe/Ausgleichsbehälter hab ich die Alphacool Eisstation VPP-Kombo genommen und das leise Blubbern im Ausgleichsbehälter ist auch schon das lauteste Geräusch am kompletten System. Entkoppelt wurde mit dem guten alten Shoggy Sandwich. Letztendlich ist das alles von der Couch kaum hörbar. Sobald man ein Spiel gestartet hat und Sound aus den Boxen kommt, hört man von der Pro dann aber gar nichts mehr.

Also ich bin mit dem Umbau sehr zufrieden. Das Ziel, eine flüsterleise PS4 zu haben, ist jedenfalls erfüllt.


----------



## highendnvidia (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Sieht cool aus gut das der Sockel passt aber das Netzteil braucht Luft sonst schaltet es sich aus wegen Überhitzung


----------



## Dragonfire (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*



highendnvidia schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus gut das der Sockel passt aber das Netzteil braucht Luft sonst schaltet es sich aus wegen Überhitzung


Das Netzteil hat doch Luft. Der originale Lüfter läuft ja noch und ist selbst auf der niedrigsten Stufe stark genug, damit hinten aus der Konsole ordentlich Luft rauskommt. Wie gesagt, der Luftstrom wird ja nicht mehr durch den großen Kühlkörper gebremst, sondern kann jetzt fast ungehindert bis zum Netzteil pusten. Ich geh sogar soweit und behaupte einfach, dass das Netzteil jetzt besser gekühlt wird, als im Original-Zustand, denn da bekommt es nur die aufgeheizte Luft des Prozessors ab.

Ich hab keine Temperatur-Sensoren oder ähnliches, aber die Konsole und die ausgeblasene Luft bleibt nach mehrstündigen Spielsessions (Ich hab jetzt jeweils 4-5 Stunden God of War und Detroit: Become Human getestet) mit dem klassischen "_Ich halt mal die Hand hin_"-Test kühl und die Konsole läuft auch absolut stabil.

Kein Vergleich zu vorher, wo die Konsole nach ein paar Stunden Zocken überall deutlich aufgewärmt war und auch die ausgeblasene Luft zum Haare trocknen reichen würde.


----------



## SAVVYER (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

@Dragonfire- klasse Sache, top arbeit.

Was ist das für ein Lochabstand genau und gibt es vielleicht GPU-AIOs mit diesem Lochabstand?

Das Problem bei den RAM chips ist bei der ersten Pro, dass die kleine Metallplatte, due draufgeklatscht wurde, nicht mit dem Haupt Netallkäfig verbunden ist um die Wärme irgendwie abzutransportieren. Sie schliesst die Hitze eher ein und hindert den Abtransport der heissen Luft.

Bei der neueren PS4 Revision hat Sony das überarbeitet und jetzt sind die RAM chips mit dem Haupt Metallkäfig verbunden.

@HighNvidia- glaub nicht alles, was dir der Typ im PC Laden erzählt. Dass der RAM im PC keinen Kühlkörper braucht ist eher Schwachsinn. Bei sehr langsamen RAM Riegeln wie 2133 DDR4 oder drunter, könnte man vielleicht die Kühlkörper weglassen, aber selbst da ist es besser, wenn man die Abwärme besser abtransportiert mithilfe von Kühlkörpern am RAM, das kommt den RAM chips sicher zugute und verlängert die Nutzungsdauer.

Wenn es um schnelleren Ram geht, würde man ohne Kühler Abstürze usw. haben wegen Überhitzung.

Nicht jeder hat optimalen Airflow im Gehäuse, das muss immer seitens der Hersteller mit eingerechnet werden bei der Kühlung vom Ram.

Ich denke spätestens ab 3000er DDR4 ram, kommt man ohne Kühlkörper am Ram nicht sehr weit.

Also wie gesagt, nicht immer alles glauben, was dir in irgend einem PC Laden erzählt wird. 

Ansonsten bei der PS4 darf man nicht vergessen, dass es kein PC ram ist, sondern Gddr5 Graka Ram, der auch noch sehr hoch getaktet ist.

Du kannst ja gerne mal einen Accelero Kühler auf eine 580 oder 1060 (oder höher) draufbauen und die kleinen Ram Kühlkörper weglassen. Die haben auch Gddr5 Ram Chips. Abstürze werden nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Panzerknacker22 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Hat vielleicht schon jemand erfahrung mit Flüssigmetall, in der ps4-pro, gemacht? Bin ganz stark am überlegen ob ich das nicht machen soll, nur hab ich bedenken weil ich nicht sicher bin ob die kühlplatte 100% aus kupfer ist oder nur eine legierung


----------



## absolutjochen (12. August 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*



Dragonfire schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit dem Umbau sehr zufrieden. Das Ziel, eine flüsterleise PS4 zu haben, ist jedenfalls erfüllt.



Würdest du das auch für andere nochmal bauen / machen? Gegen Bezahlung natürlich ? Im Moment ist es auch mein Wunsch das Ding megaleise hinzubekommen, aber mir fehlt Zeit, Lust und Skill für sowas.


----------



## hks1981 (17. September 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau fÃ¼r bessere KÃ¼hlung mit ZusatzlÃ¼fter*

Würde denn die Konsole in jedes ATX Gehäuse passen? Ich habe bisher nur ein Video gefunden auf YT aber meine Frage ist ob dies in jedes passen würde, möchte mir nur ungern ein Gehäuse für 160€ kaufen müssen. Da er ja die Blende hinten und die ATX schrauben nutzen konnte, sollte dies eigentlich überall passen, da diese ja Standarisiert sind oder täusche ich mich da ?

Ich rede von diesem Video:

YouTube


----------



## Fosi68 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau fÃ¼r bessere KÃ¼hlung mit ZusatzlÃ¼fter*

Ich bin mit dem Thema schon seit Jahren durch was die PS4 betrifft und ihre Lautstärke.


----------



## B3rnie78 (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau fÃ¼r bessere KÃ¼hlung mit ZusatzlÃ¼fter*



hks1981 schrieb:


> Würde denn die Konsole in jedes ATX Gehäuse passen? Ich habe bisher nur ein Video gefunden auf YT aber meine Frage ist ob dies in jedes passen würde, möchte mir nur ungern ein Gehäuse für 160€ kaufen müssen. Da er ja die Blende hinten und die ATX schrauben nutzen konnte, sollte dies eigentlich überall passen, da diese ja Standarisiert sind oder täusche ich mich da ?
> 
> Hallo, ich habe mal auch ein wenig recherchiert und glaube, dass auch ein Micro-ATX Gehäuse passen würde. Bei mir stellt sich momentan eher die Frage, welchen Kühlblock ich nutzen soll, leider findet man sehr wenig bezüglich der Lochabstände von den Dingern, die PS4 Pro hat ja einen Lochabstand von 62mm und da gibt es glaub ich sehr wenige.
> 
> ...


----------



## B3rnie78 (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Hallo, ich habe mal auch ein wenig recherchiert und glaube, dass auch ein Micro-ATX Gehäuse passen würde. Bei mir stellt sich momentan eher die Frage, welchen Kühlblock ich nutzen soll, leider findet man sehr wenig bezüglich der Lochabstände von den Dingern, die PS4 Pro hat ja einen Lochabstand von 62mm und da gibt es glaub ich sehr wenige.

Habe ursprünglich auch an einen NZXT Tower und eine NZXT Kraken für die APU gedacht, hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit?

hks: Bist Du schon weitergekommen?


----------



## ivory2k17 (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Hallo falls es etwas weiter hilft hab hier ein Topic aus dem Luxx falls ich das nicht posten darf dann bitte löschen!

Mein kleiner Worklog der XBOX Wakü es gibt nicht viele kühler einer der auch auf die PS4 passt ist von EKWB. Wollte meine PS4 auch mal unter Wasser setzen da das Ding echt laut wird hab jetzt aber erstmal auf PC umgestiegen.


----------



## SAVVYER (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau fÃ¼r bessere KÃ¼hlung mit ZusatzlÃ¼fter*



Fosi68 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Thema schon seit Jahren durch was die PS4 betrifft und ihre Lautstärke.



Hey Fosi,

was hat der Betreiber der Extreme-Mods Seite angestellt? Scheinbar hat er die verkauft und jetzt wird da irgend so ein Müll wie GTA5 Währung verkauft usw.

Der hätte wenigstens die Seite backupen sollen und auf einer anderen Domain hochladen können oder wenigstens die Leute über den Verkauf der seite informieren, damit sie ihre Blog beiträge sichern und woanders hochladen.

Echt miese Sache. So war der Beitreiber ganz i. O., nur das mit dem Verkauf der Domain und Verlust aller Blog Beiträge ist ziemlich affig.


----------



## masterX244 (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

archive.org ist da immer nen Versuch wert. der hier im Thread verlinkte BLogpost dort ist auf dem weg noch erreichbar


----------



## SAVVYER (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau fÃ¼r bessere KÃ¼hlung mit ZusatzlÃ¼fter*



masterX244 schrieb:


> archive.org ist da immer nen Versuch wert. der hier im Thread verlinkte BLogpost dort ist auf dem weg noch erreichbar



Danke hat geklappt, habs noch als HTML Datei gespeichert als Backup zusätzlich.


----------



## masterX244 (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau fÃ¼r bessere KÃ¼hlung mit ZusatzlÃ¼fter*



SAVVYER schrieb:


> Danke hat geklappt, habs noch als HTML Datei gespeichert als Backup zusätzlich.



archive.org ist eigentlich dauerhaft (teile gehen bis 1999 zurück). Ist bei mir immer die erste Adresse bei toten Links. Man kann auch von hand Links dort hin sichern wenn man doch mal nen permanenten Link zu irgendwas braucht zum zitieren. (auf https://web.archive.org/ "Save page now"  und dort die URL dann eingeben.


----------



## kemco (18. April 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau fÃ¼r bessere KÃ¼hlung mit ZusatzlÃ¼fter*

Hab mich nun auch mal ans umbauen gewagt

Auf die GPU hab ich Noctua NF-F12 2000 3-Pin
Auf Netzteil (quasi anstelle des alten Lüfters der PS4) habe ich Noctua NF-S12A FLX 3-Pin

Zusehen auf dem Bild https://i.imgur.com/CuoUo4u.jpg

Verbunden habe ich es mit NA-SYC2 https://i.imgur.com/5kLg7wL.jpg

Musste es trennen und anlöten, sieht dann so aus https://i.imgur.com/hjnZG7k.jpg

Von unten nach oben ist die Verbindung Rot/+ Schwarz/Masse Gelb/Tacho

Die Y-Verbindung hat eines mit allen drei und eines nur mit Rot/Schwarz

Jedoch spielt es keine Rolle ob ich den 1200RPM Lüfter oder den 2000RPM Lüfter tausche, beides mal laufen beide Lüfter immer mit volllast bzw. maximalen RPM


Somit komme ich auch zu meinem Problem, wieso laufen beide immer vollast? Zumindest der Lüfter der an allen drei Kabeln angelötet ist müsste doch regulieren.

Hat einer eine Idee oder ein Tipp wie ich den 2000er zum regulieren bringe? Der 1200er ist sowieso praktisch unhörbar und doch liefert es gut Luft. Schlimmstenfalls werde ich den 2000er ausbauen und noch einen 1200er einbauen.

@snapstar123
@Dragonfire

Vielleicht ihr Baumeister eine Idee?^^


----------



## DarkBeauty (18. April 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Du hast also  ein y Kabel mit für die Drehzahl gemacht?
Neben dem für + und -. 

Es ist etwas seltsam Deine ko struktion. 
Warum der Lüfter auf der Unterseite? 
Wie lang willst du die Luft fließen lassen? 

Tip kühl mal den hdmi chip
Drehzahl wird durch hdmi chip und dem apu bestimmt. 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kemco (18. April 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*



DarkBeauty schrieb:


> Du hast also  ein y Kabel mit für die Drehzahl gemacht?
> Neben dem für + und -.
> 
> Es ist etwas seltsam Deine ko struktion.
> ...



ist das erste mal das ich sowas mache, möglich das es seltsam aussieht^^

da ich eben 2 Lüfter habe (eins auf gpu chips und eins auf netzteil bzw kühlköfper der cpu) musste ich es ja quasi splitten. der y-splitter von noctua hat einen rot/gelb/schwarz und beim anderen nur rot/schwarz.

Ich habe innerlich so gut es geht alles abgedichtet, so dass keine Luft von einer Seite zur anderen kommt. 

Das mit hdmi chip ist ein guter Tipp, nur kanns ja nicht an dem liegen. Da beide Lüfter gleich beim Start sofort vollgas gehen.


----------



## DarkBeauty (18. April 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ja wenn ich das Netzteil durchlüften will würde ich den Lüfter hinters Netzteil machen und nicht seitlich rein mit nen Loch ins Netzteil.

Ja das gelbe Kabel würd ich auch net mit y Kabel anschließen sondern nur ein gelbes.
Liefern die überhaupt ein Signal?

Drehzahl der Lüfter wird aus der Temperatur des apu und Temperatur des hdmi Chips bestimmt. 

Nebenbei gibt es keinen gpu und keinen CPU Chip! 
Das ist beides ein und der selbe und nennt sich apu! 
Dieser wird durch den Kühlkörper gekühlt. 
Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kemco (18. April 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du verstehst was ich mit gelbem kabel meine, schau mal das Bild an (das mein ich jetzt NICHT als anmache oder so, ich bin nur selber gerade verwirrt, entweder verstehst du mich nicht oder ich dich nicht^^) https://i.imgur.com/5kLg7wL.jpg

das webliche ende mit den 3 pins hat alle 3, masse, plus und tacho (gelb), davon gehen 2 verbindungen raus, die eine verbindung hat nur schwarz rot, die andere verbindung hat schwarz rot gelb. wo genau behindet sich der hdmi chip eigentlich? hab mal ein Bild gesehen wo ein chip gleich bei der hdmi buchse ist, bei meiner pro ist jedoch kein chip da :-s


----------



## kemco (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Hab alles seit längerem fertig. Nur ein lüfter verbaut der den kühlkörper und netzteil kühlen soll. Kühlkörper bleibt kalt, jedoch wird das netzteil relativ heiss und die konsole schaltet sich wegen überhitzen aus. Einer eine idee oder ein tipp?


----------



## DarkBeauty (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Das hat nen Grund warum das Netzteil orginal durchströmt wird. Vielleicht wieder das gut be lüften? 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adonay (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*



SAVVYER schrieb:


> ?
> Das Problem bei den RAM chips ist bei der ersten Pro, dass die kleine Metallplatte, due draufgeklatscht wurde, nicht mit dem Haupt Netallkäfig verbunden ist um die Wärme irgendwie abzutransportieren. Sie schliesst die Hitze eher ein und hindert den Abtransport der heissen Luft.



Das Teil zu entfernen ist aber auch nicht zu empfehlen oder?


----------



## SphinxBased (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Das ist wie als wenn du nem Esel versuchst einen Elektromotor anzubauen damit er besser läuft.Sry.  aber wozu der Aufwand bei nem veralteten Sytem?Kommt eh bald die PS5 oder kauf dir nen PC mit einer vernünfigen Kühllösung und einer fetten Grafikkarte.Dann haste die Probleme nicht und über Jahre deine Ruhe.


----------



## Adonay (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Das war jetzt nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage aber trotzdem:
Klick mal auf den Link in meiner Signatur, PC ist vorhanden vielleicht solltest du doch mal über den Tellerrand schauen, es gibt nämlich reichlich Exklusiv-Titel und genau dafür steht die PS4 Pro bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch.
Bis zur PS5 dauert es aber noch und da ich die Kiste jetzt mal reinigen und neue WLP auftragen wollte, stellte sich mir diese Frage.
Zum Thema: in meinem Fall war die Frage unnötig da ich die 7116B habe...


----------



## Nexxtone (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Sagt mal würde es auch reichen, oben im Deckel ein Loch rein zumachen, und dort einen zusatzlüfter zu verbauen? Mit staubfilter natürlich.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Du meinst über dem Radiallüfter? Das würde nichts bringen, da der Radiallüfter ausreicht. Mit dem zusätzlichen Lüfter würdest du nur den Luftstrom unnötig verwirbeln. Wenn dann an der Unterseite ein Loch rein und die RAM Chips mit kleinen Kühlern bestücken. Ein zusätzlicher Lüfter muss nicht sein (laut snapstars Messungen).


----------



## Nexxtone (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Danke werds jetzt so machen wie der Threadersteller, ohne irgendwelche zusatzlüfter... Und das obwohl ich die letzte Revision der PS4 habe, aber selbst die ist mir zu laut... Nur mit Loch an der Oberseite plus staubfilter, und unten mache ich Löcher/schlitze rein.

Die Frage die sich mir jetzt stellt welche passiven Kühler, sollte ich nehmen für den ram... Und welche Wärmeleitpads, die von Alphacool sind mit eigentlich zu teuer!
Bei den Kühlern hatte ich auf ebay ganz kleine aus kupfer gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MattBro (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Das Problem mit der PS4 Pro...

...das Problem ist gelöst. Ich habe eine PS4 Pro der ersten Generation. 
Am Anfang hielt sich die Geräuschkulisse noch in Grenzen. Nach und nach kamen aber 4K Patches oder pro Optimierungen für die Konsole und sie wurde stärker belastet. Sie wurde bei einigen Spielen so laut das zocken kein Bock mehr machte. Da ich fleißiger PC Games Hardware Leser der ersten Stunde und mit DOS, Disketten, Voodoo und dem ganzen Schnulli aufgewachsen bin, habe ich mir ein wenig technisches Wissen angeeignet. Ich hab in mehr PC’s reingesehen und dran rumgeschraubt, als ich Tage in der Berufsschule war. Ok. Das kann alles bedeuten. Sagen wir mal so. Ich hab bestanden. Apropos PC. Um 2005 hat sich ja auch jeder Daddy gedacht das er n Schnäppchen macht, wenn er bei Aldi einen Medion PC für 699€ kauft. Wenn du das Ding aufgemacht hast weil n Stecker oder so ab war oder n Stromkabel sich im Lüfter verheddert hat, (die waren ja auch immer mit sehr viel liebe zusammengeschustert) war deine Hand entweder ab oder du brauchtest mindestens einen Druckverband. Nicht selten gefolgt von einer stabilen Seitenlage. Die Gehäuse waren so dermaßen scharfkantig. Ist das immer noch so? Egal. Anderes Thema. 

Naja. Dachte Ick mir. Die bau ich um. Die Pro wird schon leise. 
Seit 3 Jahren schraube ich hin und wieder an der Kiste. Ich hab als erstes die Wärmeleitpaste getauscht, den RAM und den HDMI Chip mit passiven Kühlkörpern bestückt, die Spannungswandler mit neuen WLPads versehen, etliche Bleche intern weggeschnitten, den Luftausgang am Gehäuse frei geräumt, einen Poti zwischen den Lüfter gelötet, die Konsole unten offen auf einem Laptop Kühler betrieben,  ein Loch oben in den Deckel gefräst und mit einem Staubschutz versehen. Nun, es hat so gut wie garnix gebracht. Spiele wie Resi 2 , God of War oder RDR2 waren echt unangenehm laut. Aber Doom nach dem 4K Update war der Gipfel. Der Lüfter war so dermaßen laut. Wie schon viele gesagt haben „wie eine Turbine“ unspielbar. 

Das letzte was jetzt noch blieb (außer WaKü) war den Lüfter zu tauschen. 
Also bei Amazon für knapp 40€ einen Ersatzlüfter geholt, eingebaut, RUHE....es ist einfach Ruhe. Sie wird komplett geschlossen betrieben. Also auch das Loch oben wird abgedeckt. Normale -Konsolen -Lautstärke. So wie man sich das vorstellt. 

Also. Wenn eure Pro so laut wird das ihr denkt... Alter, da is was nich in Ordnung. Dann ist da auch was nicht in Ordnung. Du kannst sie umtauschen oder n neuen Lüfter einbauen. Fertig. 
Es gibt sie. Die leise PS4 Pro


----------



## Nexxtone (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Hallo hab heute mal meine Pro(7216b) zerlegt, jetzt weiss ich auch warum sie etwas leiser ist, mir leider nicht leise genug. Sie haben wie auch hier im Forum das blech weggelassen, haben wohl hier mitgelesen �� beim anziehen der CPU hat sich auch etwas geändert, jetzt wird nicht mehr über Kreuz angezogen sondern nur noch über zwei Schrauben...

Hab jetzt erstmal nur die Paste, plus pads gewechselt. Mal sehen ob es was bringt. 

Wollt ich nur mal los werden��


----------



## Adonay (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*



MattBro schrieb:


> Also bei Amazon für knapp 40€ einen Ersatzlüfter geholt, eingebaut, RUHE....es ist einfach Ruhe.



Hast du vielleicht einen Link zum Lüfter?


----------



## Nexxtone (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ich denke er meint diesen... ist ein Nidec, die auch in der letzten revision verbaut wurden. Welche ich besitze, aber leise ist für mich trotzdem was anderes... 

ElecGear Replacement CPU Lüfter für PS4 Pro CUH-7xxx - Intern Reparatur Ersatzkühler Ventilator Kühler Cooling Fan, Arctic MX-2 Thermo Paste, TR8 Torx Security, PH0 Driver Set für Playstation 4 Pro https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07T3YQ12S/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_apa_i_tsJNDbHWZB56A


----------



## DarkBeauty (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Nexton das der CPU nur noch mit 2  Schrauben festgemacht wird und das blech weg is war schon bei der 71xx eingeführt worden. 

Naja meine 72xx ist leise und das selbst bei rdr2 im 4k Modus. 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nexxtone (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Gut wusste ich nicht, die hatte ich nie...
Ich kann jetzt auch nur, Uncharted 4, Shadow of Tomb Raider & RE2 als Vergleich nehmen... Und das ist für mich nicht leise...

Aber das empfindet jeder anders.


----------



## DarkBeauty (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Na wenn die ps4 unter der Lautstärke eines normale Gespräch oder normaler TV Lautstärke ist nenne ich das leise

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MattBro (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*



Adonay schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht einen Link zum Lüfter?



Jupp. Hier...

ElecGear Replacement CPU Lüfter für PS4 Pro CUH-7xxx - Intern Reparatur Ersatzkühler Ventilator Kühler Cooling Fan, Arctic MX-2 Thermo Paste, TR8 Torx Security, PH0 Driver Set für Playstation 4 Pro https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07T3YQ12S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_MdKNDbGBD0MW4


----------



## MattBro (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Wenn sich jemand das Ding einbaut, der möge mal ein Feedback geben ob es bei ihm oder ihr auch so gut funktioniert wie bei mir. Ist bestimmt hilfreich für alle die vor dem selben Problem mit der „Turbine“ stehen. 

Danke


----------



## Adonay (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Also meine 7116 ist zwar alles andere als leise wenn bspw. Uncharted im Hintergrund läuft während man auf dem Homescreen ist aber man kann sich da noch normal unterhalten und in einer Party hört man sie auch nicht obwohl sie direkt im Abstand von einem halben Meter neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch steht.
Ist das mit diesem Lüfter noch leiser?


----------



## MattBro (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ich werd das am We mal prüfen.  Hab auch Uncharted. Ich selber zocke auf einem 4K Fernseher und HDR. Als meine Pro noch sehr laut wurde, hat es sich bei einigen Spielen wie RDR2 und ich glaube auch Witcher 3 bewährt die Auflösung der Pro auf 1080p zu begrenzen. Bei Doom hat das garnichts gebracht. Die Engine scheint intern immer in 4K zu rendern und dann gegebenenfalls auf 1080p zu downsamplen. 
Welche Auflösung ist bei dir eingestellt wenn du Uncharted zockst?


----------



## MattBro (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Gibt es hier jemanden der Days Gone zockt? 
Nach dem Umbau ist das der erste Titel den ich durchsuchte. Bis auf den Talentbaum und das Inventar bleibt meine pro fast unhörbar.


----------



## Adonay (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ich zocke den Multiplayer und der läuft auf der Pro mit Max 1080p.
Wichtig ist einfach im Menü vom Spiel zu sein und dann ins Systemmenü wechseln, bei mir geht dann gut die Post ab.


----------



## MattBro (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ok. Ist das im singleplayer auch so?


----------



## Adonay (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Das weiß ich nicht kann ich testen aber voraussichtlich erst morgen.


----------



## Nexxtone (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Wenn man von Spielen, ins Systemmenü geht ist es völlig normal... Ich glaube da drehen alle Pros auf...

Zumindest in Uncharted, Shadow of Tomb Raider, Resi 2...

Siehe auf Youtube Odins Test der hat die Pros verglichen.
YouTube


----------



## Adonay (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ja klar ist das normal und darum ging es mir ja, dann hat man ein vergleichbares Level das reproduzierbar ist!


----------



## Nexxtone (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Laut diesen test lagen die alten Pros unter Last bei 65db, und ich hab ja ne 7216b die liegt bei 50-55db was weiss Gott auch nicht leise ist 

Also denke ich der neue Lüfter bringt dir 10-15DB weniger, ob dir das reicht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## MattBro (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Grade God of War hat einen extremen Unterschied von 30 dB hinten am Ausgang gehabt. Das ist schon krass. 
We werd ich das genau so messen wie Kollege Odin in seinem Video mit Uncharted und GoW.


----------



## Nexxtone (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ja Gow ist auch nen ziemlich extremer fall, besonders auf der Karte. 
Ich meine ja sicherlich kann man mit Kopfhörer spielen, bringt aber alles nix wenn Leute mit im Raum sind, die sich davon gestört fühlen.

Verlangt auch niemand das es Geräuschlos von statten gehen soll, aber nen bisschen weniger sollte schon drin sein.

Sony hat einfach was das angeht ein bescheidenes Konzept gewählt, mit ihrem 80mm Spielzeug Lüfter... Siehe Microsoft die haben es ja auch hinbekommen. Aber Xbox hat für mich keine Relevanz, haben eben keine gescheiten Spiele bis auf zwei, drei


----------



## Adonay (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ich hab die One X und das ist wirklich was ganz anderes was die Lautheit betrifft aber die hat auch ein völlig anderes Kühlkonzept, Stichwort Vapor Chamber...

Was die Spiele angeht gibt es da wirklich nicht viel, die Halo- und GoW Reihe und wenn man dann noch die One X optimierten 360 Titel dazu nimmt ist es nicht mehr ganz so extrem dünn:
Ninja Gaiden 1-3
Kameo
Banjo Kazooie
Perfect Dark

fällt mir da gerade ein und was zwar kein Exklusiv Titel ist aber erwähnt werden sollte ist Red Dead Redemption das sieht auf der PS3 vergleichsweise gruselig aus weil es auf der One X auf 1080p hochskaliert wird.
Mehr fällt mir aber auch gerade nicht ein...(zumindest wenn man auch einen PC hat)


----------



## Nexxtone (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ich sag ja eine Pro, mit den kühleigenschaften der One X wäre ein Traum. Aber es wird wohl ein Traum bleiben, es sei denn man pflanzt es in ein PC Gehäuse. Aber der Aufwand is mir dann doch zu gross

Stehe aber seid gestern mit Modder in Kontakt, von dem ich mir Tipps geholt habe, und da ich ja die 7216B habe sind glaube die voraussetzungen ein klein wenig besser, da sie ja schon etwas leiser ist als ihre vorgänger.


----------



## Nexxtone (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

So Leute ich nochmal, kann man die gehäuseabdeckung der PS4 pro irgendwo nachbestellen?


----------



## MattBro (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

So Leute wie versprochen meine Ergebnisse in Sache Lautstärke bei Unchartet 4 im Multiplayer und Days Gone. Eins vorweg. Die App zum messen der Laustärke in dB die der Kollege Odin in seinem Video benutzt hat, gibt es nicht für IOS. Deswegen hab ich die sehr gelobte und auch kostenlose App Dezibel Messer Pro verwendet. Ich hab sie vorher etwas getestet. In einem sehr ruhigen Raum ohne jedes Geräusch (Bad) außer meiner eigenen Atmung komme ich nicht unter 26dB. Diesen Wert habe ich nachgeschlagen und Tatsächlich gibt 25 dB die eigene Atmung an. Tabelle im folgenden Link: 
LÄRMPEGEL SCHALLPEGEL TABELLE
Deswegen bin ich mit den Messungen im Video nicht ganz einverstanden wenn er dort Werte unter oder um 20dB misst. Aber OK. 
Die Spiele habe ich mit der App wie im Video auch direkt auf der Konsole  (AK), hinter der Konsole (HK), in den Trophys auf der Konsole (TrAK), Trophys hinter der Konsole (TrHK) und in einem Meter stehend vor der Konsole (1m) gemacht. 

Hier die Ergebnisse:
Uncharted 4 Multiplayer
AK 36dB
HK 41dB
TrAK 41 dB
TrHK 48 dB
1m 36 dB

Days Gone 4K HDR im Camp
AK 37 dB
HK 49 dB
TrAK 42 dB
TrHK 50 dB
1m 36 dB

God of War 1080p 60fps Weltenbaum
AK 43dB
HK 48dB
TrAK 40 dB
TrHK 45dB
1m 37dB

God of War 4K Weltenbaum
AK 44dB
HK 51dB
TrAK 41dB
TrHK 47dB
1m  37 dB
Karte Midgard AK 44dB
Karte Midgart HK 53dB




Sehr vertraut kommt mir in der Laustärketabelle der Wert mit 70dB vor, der da als Staubsauger oder Haartrockner angegeben wird. So würde ich das auch bei Days Gone bzw. Doom 4 einschätzen  vor dem Umbau. 

Viel Spaß beim messen und vergleichen...
P.S. Die Ergebnisse wurden nicht geschönt oder sonst irgendwas. So isses. Macht was draus oder lasst es.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (18. November 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Ich muss sagen;
Ich habe nun, nachdem ich CPU Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt, SpaWa Wärmeleitpads getauscht, RAM Kühler mit Zweikomponentenkleber verrklebt und Löcher in Ober- und Unterseite geschnitten habe,  gestern endlich den HDMI Chip gekühlt.  Dazu einfach drei Wärmeleitpads auf den Chip gelegt und wieder mit der Metallabdeckung verschraubt.
Die PS4 Pro ist leiser dennje und geht maximal bis Stufe 3 (Im Gegensatz zur davorigen Stufe 6) im Days Gone Inventar/Map/Skills Menü.

Man kann also sagen dass es ein voller Erfolg war.


----------



## Marty00 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere Kühlung mit Zusatzlüfter*

Freundliches Hallo zusammen,

hab etwas im Netz entdeckt, was ich hier mal teilen wollte.
Und wollte fragen was Ihr von dieser Modifikation haltet:

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/1115429-my-weird-yet-effective-ps4-cooling-mod/


Außerdem hab ich folgendes gefunden, was man an der PS4 Pro machen kann:

https://www.reddit.com/r/PS4Pro/comments/7drl44/yet_another_cooling_thread/


Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen an die Leute, die einen Lüfter unten an der PS4 verbaut haben:
1)
Leben eure Playstations noch?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich ein paar Mal gelesen habe, dass dadurch das Netzteil schlechter gekühlt wird.

2)
Welche Lüfter habt Ihr dafür hergenommen?
Einen 120 mm, oder reicht vielleicht auch ein 80 mm Lüfter?


----------



## MS_Eierfeile (25. Mai 2020)

[reanimating thread] 

Hey snapstar,

Vielen Dank für die klasse Dokumentation! 
Ich konnte sehr viele Infos für meinen eigenen Umbau daraus ziehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe diesen ebenfalls hier im Forum dokumentiert:

PS4 Pro Umbau für bessere, leisere Kühlung und SSD statt HDD

Ich hoffe es ist okay, dass ich eines deiner Bilder übernommen habe. Ich habe nämlich nach dem Löten vergessen selber eines zu machen 

Grüsse aus der Schweiz.
Martin


----------



## Marty00 (17. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht nutzt es jemanden in der Zukunft:
Die Lösung die auf der linustechtips-Seite beschrieben wird funktioniert einwandfrei.
linustechtips.com/main/topic/1115429-my-weird-yet-effective-ps4-cooling-mod/

Hab's mal gemacht und es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. (Zum Beispiel im Menü von Call of Duty Warzone)


----------



## Maex_black (9. November 2020)

Hi.

ich hab gestern meine kürzlich erworbene und gebrauchte PS4 Pro der letzten Baureihe auseinander genommen, weil annahm durch Wärmepastetausch und Tausch der Wärmepads wird alles besser.

Grundlegend musste ich feststellen, das die PS4 innen fast wie neu aussah, keine Staubflusen, minimal Staub.

Ich hab da trotzdem die Paste getauscht und die Kühlpads ersetzt. Die neuen sind jetzt viel gößer als die alten und decken meist mehr als den Chip ab. Vorher würde ja immer nur ein kleiner Teil des Chips erfasst.

Ich hab jetzt auch den HDMI Chip mit so einem Wärmeleitpad versehen.

Gestern hab ich nach dem Zusammenbau "Mass Effekts" gespielt und der Lüfter war kaum hörbar.

*Jetzt hab ich gerade Bedenken, das durch die zusätzliche Wärmeabfuhr des HDMI Chips, der Lüfter immer zu niedrig dreht und das System deswegen überhitzt ? *

Hat die PS4 einen "Selbstschutz" , das sie bspw ausgeht, wenn sie zu heiß wird?

Mir ist auch aufgefallen das hier öfters von "Stufe 3 " , "Stufe 6" beim Lüfter geredet wird. Wie kommt ihr an die Information auf welcher Stufe der Lüfter läuft ?

(Ps. Ist meine allererste Playstation überhaupt)

(anbei noch ein paar "Zerlegebilder"


----------



## Mike-lory (22. Dezember 2020)

Ihr Redet davon, dass das Netzteil zu heis wird mit zwei Zusatz Lüftern. Was ist denn mit dem Zusatzlüfter der hinten dran kommt?
Was ist mit einem kleinem radialkühler auf den Chip?


----------

